# Emma Due Soon, very excited....



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Due on the 14th, Emma is my star doe. I was originally going to buy her sire, Prince, (an imported buck from the Roeburn herd) but someone else bought him so when I had the opportunity to buy a daughter of his I was over the moon. She is everything that I wanted in a doe. Size, substance and personality. Her udder is showing lots of promise. She has loads of heavy milkers behind her on both sides. Think pink folks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Her udder is looking lovely! Best of luck for an uneventful and stress-free kidding of twin does! Who is she bred to? (aka: can you post a photo?!)


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is bred to my buck Jack. He is out of some amazing lines as well, the famous Redwood Hills Lance Busy Bee is his aunt. My bucks sire is her full brother.

Here is a casual un-posed pic I took the other day. He is a 3 year old and just keeps getting better, I love him.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's gorgeous, and so is the sire. I can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, I think they are pretty special too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Emma was due on the 14 and there is still no sign of delivering...... should I be worried. She seem fine, no stress or anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oooh, I like his depth! 

I wouldn't worry, some of mine routinely like to go a week over


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any progress? How is her udder looking?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing is changing. I am checking her ligs all the time and her udder seems to be slowly filling up. I will take some pics tomorrow and post.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It was raining most of the day so wasn't able to get pictures. I was wrong on my delivery date.... rechecked my chart. So 150 days isn't actually until the 20th..... so she has a couple more days to go according to that. Her ligs are still there and her udder is not filling up much so we'll see what happens in a couple days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least now you aren't worrying about being overdue.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

So Emma is still holding out on me. Today is 151 according to my records. Her udder has grown and her ligs are dropping. Took some pics today. I don't think she looks near puffy enough in her hoo hoo area....lol..


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I have a nice looking udder.... :chin: :lol: I hope she has some does for you!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Funny Emma.......:slapfloor: I didn't get that at first.... I am hoping for pink but them I will be tempted to keep her.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good. Hopefully very soon!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok I got this doe in May and was told that she has been with a buck. She is getting bigger every week and I think she is pregnant. Of course she could possibly just be fat. LOL what do y'all think???

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is pregnant - maybe a month out? Cute gal! Will this be her first kidding?

I think you accidentally posted this on an old thread! If you start your own thread and get a photo from the back that includes both her lady parts AND all of her udder we will be able to tell a little better!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

anything new today?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

No she has kidded before . I still have not gotten more pictures, will try tomorrow!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

